# YouTube Spotlight



## ChrisBird (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
As you may, or may not know, I have started doing a weekly video called YouTube Spotlight where I give a promotion to someone who I think deserves it. I am doing this for a few reasons. 1) I think it's a nice thing to do. 2) There are many people on YouTube who deserve more viewers than I have (for obvious reasons) and 3) It's one of the ways I thought of to give back to the community.

Why I posted this thread was not only to show you guys the Videos, but also ask your opinion on how they are laid out, if you think it's a good or bad idea, or what I should change (if anything).

Please note, I am not asking for your thoughts on who I have already spotlighted. So if you think one or more of them "doesn't deserve it as much as someone else" please keep it to yourself.

I think it is safe to say after a full month of these (4 weeks) I have a decent sample set to go from, allowing for more useful feedback based on all four videos, rather than nitpicking on one of them.

So in short, if you have any opinions on the videos in general, if you like them, dislike them, think I should change how I do them etc. All feedback is appreciated.

Rowe Hessler


Spoiler



[youtubehd]LsDYwV5evCw[/youtubehd]



Jeremy Fleischmann


Spoiler



[youtubehd]zbRNkDDqGOE[/youtubehd]



Kyler van der Gaag


Spoiler



[youtubehd]Rem-LPkVEtg[/youtubehd]



Jules "Waffle" Manalang


Spoiler



[youtubehd]3VMsYcMznDQ[/youtubehd]



Thanks for your feedback.

~Chris


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 5, 2010)

I think the intros are a bit too long. Other than that, I think this is a great idea .


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> I think the intros are a bit too long. Other than that, I think this is a great idea .



This.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 5, 2010)

The intros are too long because you make each letter move individually...use a different text effect.

Other than that, these videos are awesome and well done. I especially like when you add in awesome reactions to things. I love reaction videos, and Waffle's SpeedBLD reaction is one of my favorite ones of all time (next to 0:23 in this video (real reaction part is a bit later) and the 7.08 3x3 WR, obviously.)


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> This video is not available in your country.
> This video is not available in your country.
> This video is not available in your country.
> This video is not available in your country.



http://www.youtube.com/mdudeinternational

...has the Rowe one, at the very least.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > This video is not available in your country.
> ...



Chris has stopped supporting this channel. Too much work or something like that.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 5, 2010)

Shouldn't it be Cubetube spotlight?

Otherwise they are good.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 5, 2010)

But it does have the Rowe one.


----------



## mitch123 (Jul 5, 2010)

do one on me chris im drumgod1997 i only have about 7 subscribers and i need more . i have a lot of awsome vids


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2010)

mitch123 said:


> do one on me chris im drumgod1997 i only have about 7 subscribers and i need more . i have a lot of awsome vids



lol


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 5, 2010)

joey said:


> mitch123 said:
> 
> 
> > do one on me chris im drumgod1997 i only have about 7 subscribers and i need more . i have a lot of awsome vids
> ...



lol


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > mitch123 said:
> ...



lol

EDIT: Can this become this years biggest quote tree?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2010)

More subscribers = bigger epeen 


owait.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> This video is not available in your country.
> This video is not available in your country.
> This video is not available in your country.
> This video is not available in your country.



For some reason YouTube is being dumb and not allowing international viewers to see my videos with music in them, even though they are 100% copyright free and I have permission to use it from the author.

As for my MDudeInternational Channel, I guess I could use it to upload spotlights without the music, but the videos would be boring (music makes them interesting) and I don't know if international people care enough.

What's your opinion, should I post the Spotlights on the other channel so other people can see them?

~Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 5, 2010)

Morten said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Please keep the quote trees restricted to meaningful posts, or the off topic thread.



> *EDIT: Can this become this years biggest quote tree? *


no


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> For some reason YouTube is being dumb and not allowing international viewers to see my videos with music in them, even though they are 100% copyright free and I have permission to use it from the author.



Germans only it seems.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 5, 2010)

I didn't really like waffles.

EDIT: Just watched the rest of them. All of them seem to be focused more on, wow, he solves fast, let's subscribe. You should say more on their content, tips, tutorials, etc. If they don't have that stuff, I usually don't subscribe.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> For some reason YouTube is being dumb and not allowing international viewers to see my videos with music in them, even though they are 100% copyright free and I have permission to use it from the author.



I believe you are well within your rights to file a counter-notice.


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I didn't really like waffles.



You will die.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't really like waffles.
> ...



to my butter knife?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I didn't really like waffles.
> 
> EDIT: Just watched the rest of them. All of them seem to be focused more on, wow, he solves fast, let's subscribe. You should say more on their content, tips, tutorials, etc. If they don't have that stuff, I usually don't subscribe.




KV3 didn't have a single speedsolve in his spotlight video.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 6, 2010)

there should be one on kevin hays


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 6, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Hey Everyone,
> As you may, or may not know, I have started doing a weekly video called YouTube Spotlight where I give a promotion to someone who I think deserves it. I am doing this for a few reasons. 1) I think it's a nice thing to do. 2) There are many people on YouTube who deserve more viewers than I have (for obvious reasons) and 3) It's one of the ways I thought of to give back to the community.
> 
> Why I posted this thread was not only to show you guys the Videos, but also ask your opinion on how they are laid out, if you think it's a good or bad idea, or what I should change (if anything).
> ...





aronpm said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason YouTube is being dumb and not allowing international viewers to see my videos with music in them, even though they are 100% copyright free and I have permission to use it from the author.
> ...



I agree, maybe I should.



Cyrus C. said:


> I didn't really like waffles.
> 
> EDIT: Just watched the rest of them. All of them seem to be focused more on, wow, he solves fast, let's subscribe. You should say more on their content, tips, tutorials, etc. If they don't have that stuff, I usually don't subscribe.



Cyrus, please see the parts in bold in my post to refer to your post.

As for the "wow, let's subscribe" that's the point of a promotion. You don't see Coca-Cola adds going into detail about how hard the people work when making it, or all the planning that went into it. You see hot chicks (fast solves) and short reasons why you should buy coke.

I believe my Spotlights do a better job than those in promoting the person for their actual ability, and give much better reasons.

~Chris


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice videos  I like the music


----------



## choza244 (Jul 6, 2010)

RONALD JENKEES!!!!!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha. the Jules W.M.'s "epic" reaction was LOL


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

joey said:


> mitch123 said:
> 
> 
> > do one on me chris im drumgod1997 i only have about 7 subscribers and i need more . i have a lot of awsome vids
> ...



+1



TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Haha. the Jules W.M.'s "epic" reaction was LOL


Among the things I plan to do before I die is react to something like that.


----------

